# Help identifying species



## Willbiker (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi All

I have an established 240L aquarium which I decided to change into an Mbuna tank. I sold all my fish and accessories, re-scaped and bought a guys Malawi Cichlids which he said were all Mbuna and all get on well. However I'm not sure they are all Mbuna now i've studied them in my tank. Could you help me identity what I have? I'd love to know the specific species of each one, I think I have 4 species in total. Here are some pictures:

Thanks in advance

1)









2)









3)









4)









5)









6)









7)









8)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are all Mbuna, but very hard to know they all are very vague. many fish sold now are hybrids unfortunately. You seem to have some males, but they are not showing male colours.

1, 2, 8... have Red Zebra genes but may not be pure.
6. is an OB Zebra (I think) but may be a hybrid.


----------



## Willbiker (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! Good to hear they are all Mbuna. The guy told me that the yellow fish will turn white over time and that the fish in picture 3 is known as a 'Rusty'. However he didn't know the species so I was keen to find out what they were to ensure they will all cohabit ok and So I can research changes I plan to make.There have been quite a lot of chasing so far from one or 2 dominant fish and the whole troop are still very cautious and hide any time they see me. They have only been in there 1 week and it is improving.

Anyone else care to take a guess at the species?

Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Rusty cichilds are_ Iodotropheus sprengerae_, though I can't tell if yours is pure.

The rest I'd have to agree, are probably hybrids, but they all seem to be compatible.


----------

